# Roller Guided Homemade Horizontal Router Table... Sweet!



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Blog Widescreen Player

Homemade Horizontal Router Table - Fine Woodworking

Looks pretty sweet... anyone made one like this?


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

What are the advantages of moving the router instead of the table, or work piece?


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Theres one for sale here in Atl. on Craigslist, horizontal router table ,and heres the MCLS, MLCS Horizontal Router Table


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

_I don't see the _advantages but I do see alot of disadvantages of that setup, 1st. one is the foot print size of the machine and 2nd is the cost of building it, the high end sliders are not cheap  a long time ago I made one like it and it took as much room as a full size table saw foot print..and it's a tool that you don't use all the time..just now and then... that's why I use the MLCS type and yes I have two of them..

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html
===



RJM60 said:


> What are the advantages of moving the router instead of the table, or work piece?


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> ...that's why I use the MLCS type and yes I have two of them..
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html
> ===


Nice job the Bob, bet it work great. Ya, those linear motion bearings don't look cheap, but bet they would work pretty slick though.

I'm actually thinking overhead router... using the drawer slides to smoothly guide the router over the work piece. I'll post a pic when I get it cobbled together. Just liked the smooth rolling part... 

< e d i t > I just saw that the author/creator has a movie up that you can download/play here. WOW! This thing looks pretty cool. Bob, whatcha think about putting some slides on your horizontal setup... can't help but think it would be even... sweeter...


----------

